# SeanJohn for women



## Baby Mac (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone brought this fragrance "unforgiveable" for women..and what are your thoughts on the smell?

Also what kind of "vibe" dose it give..i dont know much about fragrance..is it a sexy scent..a sensual one...sporty???


----------



## kimone2004 (Dec 15, 2007)

It smelled lovely in the store when I bought it but it doesnt work with my body.  It doesnt smell the same on me as it did on the paper I tested it on.  I love the scent, just not on me.  I have one I used twice for sale in the sale/swap forum for 20 bucks....I cant wear it.


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (Dec 16, 2007)

I had been hoping that Unforgiveable women smelled as good as the mens version does and IMO it does. 

Its a fresh sensual smell, not all floral or fruity. And when I wear it a lot of folks ask me what I am wearing. I suggest you try some at Macys, Nordstrom, etc. and see how it jives with your skin for the day before buying. Diddy may not be able to make bands, but he sure can make purfume!


----------

